# Wysteria Havanese



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi, I haven't been on the forum in a while. 
Ricky isn't doing well and I'm starting to research breeders. 

Has anyone heard of Wysteria Havanese in Washington state?

I've been emailing with Debbi and she does all the health testing and seems passionate about her dogs, pups & puppy parents!

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

LochTess said:


> Has anyone heard of Wysteria Havanese in Washington state?


Oh yes, I have heard of them and have first hand experience! I have sent you a private message.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for your reply but I never got your private message.


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you again for sharing your experience!!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

LochTess said:


> Thank you again for sharing your experience, you saved me a lot of heartache!!


Just one Ricky trying to help out another Ricky! Hang in there amigo.

There are good breeders right in your backyard in the Bay area, I will send you a couple of recommendations. Perhaps some of the Bay area members of HF (HeatherGlen?) can give you some recommendations too.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Much appreciated!! By the way your Ricky is adorable!!


----------

